# Could someone recommend a 7.1 demo disc



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a 7.1 demo disc. A free download would be great as long as it is from a safe site. I checked the Shack store and download area and didn't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have a look at this site, it has all the DD & DTS demos and also tells you what discs are available  HERE


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, That is exactly what I was looking for. :clap:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks, That is exactly what I was looking for. :clap:


You could also probably make up your own disc as most are VOB's and I know a few who have done exactly that, I stream mine from my HTPC so that is another option if you have one or Media centre


----------

